# Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Nabend!

Nochmal eine kleine Umfrage von mir.

Bei mir ist es momentan:

- Surfen
- Office
- Multimedia
- Fotobearbeitung
- Gamen

Gamen eigentlich im Moment gar nicht, habe nicht wirklich Lust. Warte noch auf "Watch Dogs".

Früher hatte ich noch Videobearbeitung gemacht und mit dem Programm "Fruity Loops" versucht ein paar Beats zu basteln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Äähhhmmm... außer falten alles was genannt wurde 

...und einiges mehr wenn mans nicht grob unter den genannten Punkten zusammenfasst (Datengrab/Sicherung/Verschlüsselung, Bastelhobby (), Kommunikation in allen Formen, Kompositionen (Musik/Noten schreiben/arrangieren), grundlegend Programmieren und so weiter).

Es gibt quasi fast nichts außer Kaffee kochen was ich nicht mit der Kiste da veranstalte


----------



## Goyoma (15. April 2014)

Zocken.
Surfen.
Rendern.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Vielleicht hätte ich noch ein paar Punkte mehr hinzufügen sollen.

Nachher unterscheidet sich das kaum, weil bei vielen die Grundanwendungsgebiete wohl die selben sind.
Aber kann man auch unter "andere" hier aufzählen.


----------



## n3ts4k (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Es ist total bescheuert, ich habe mir gerade einen neues PC gegönnt aber da es kaum gute Spiele gibt die ich momentan spielen will habe ich einen hoch potenten PC zum Surfen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Gehören unter "surfen" auch die üblichen Internetpornos?


----------



## S754 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Zocken, Surfen, Radio hören, Telefonieren. Manachmal auch Office und Hardwareprogrammierung. Das wars eigentlich schon im großen und ganzen.

@Headcrash: Dein altes Profilbild hat mir besser gefallen!


----------



## n3ts4k (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Gilt die Frage mir oder dem TE?


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

*Incredible Alk* hat noch ein paar Punkte der Umfrage hinzugefügt.  Nur die abgestimmt haben können nicht mehr da mitmachen.
Aber nicht ganz so schlimm denke ich...




S754 schrieb:


> @Headcrash: Dein altes Profilbild hat mir besser gefallen!


Ich finde beide ganz witzig.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

n3ts4k schrieb:


> Gilt die Frage mir oder dem TE?



Gilt dem te


----------



## Starshiptrooper (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Foto-/Videobearbeitung, 3d Modelling, Office und den ganze Rest


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Nutze meinen Rechner eigentlich nur noch um damit Musik zu hören und im Netz zu surfen. Ganz selten wird mal gespielt


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> Es ist total bescheuert, ich habe mir gerade einen neues PC gegönnt aber da es kaum gute Spiele gibt die ich momentan spielen will habe ich einen hoch potenten PC zum Surfen.


 Ich habe mich geärgert das ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren über 300 Euro für meine Grafikkarte ausgegeben hab. Ich hatte nen halbes Jahr Diablo 3 gezockt, aber danach nichts mehr.
In Zukunft gebe ich für GRafikkarte maximal nur noch 200 Euro aus.

Aber mit dem Spielen das wird sich wieder ändern wenn ein paar für mich interessante Titel erscheinen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

(1) Foto / Videobearbeitung , (2) 3D Modelling und (3) Gamen. (1) = 30% / (2) = 20% (3) = 50%.


----------



## Festplatte (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Gaming, Programmierung, Design mit Photoshop, Web- und Game-Design, Rendering, Modelling, Musik


----------



## sVnsation (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Schaut man sich die Zeit an dann bestimmt 60% Surfen und 40% Gaming


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Surfen bzw. im PCGH-Forum abgammeln.  Damit verbrate deutlich mehr Zeit als mit zocken.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

[x]_ Gamen_ 
[x]_ Surfen_ 
[x]_ Office_ 
[x]_ Multimedia (Musik hören, Filme gucken)_
[x]_ Fotobearbeitung_ 
[x] andere (Konvertieren)

Gamen in letzter Zeit eher weniger, aber trotzdem tue ich es noch aber die meiste Zeit langweilt sich der PC beim surfen, Office und Multimedia Anwendungen.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*



sVnification schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Zeit an dann bestimmt 60% Surfen und 40% Gaming


Bei mir ist es im MOment 90% surfen.
Und dafür habe ich so einen PC.

Naja, ändert sich ja wieder.


----------



## marvinj (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

[x]_ Gamen_ 
[x]_ Surfen_ 
[x]_ Office_ 
[x]_ Multimedia (Musik hören, Filme gucken)_
[x] andere (Konvertieren)


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

*AW: Für welche Anwendungsbreiche nutzt ihr euren PC am meisten?*

Konvertieren kann man eigentlich zu "Videobearbeitung " zählen.


----------

